# salmon oil



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Gee this is my first and gee I am sure is not my last haha question here!
I have 4 dogs and their wieght are
25lbs. age 10
52lbs. age 1 year
75lbs. 4 years
97lbs. 6 years

I have bought the wild salmon oil for them. 
they are capsules. It says serving size 2 softgels.
the salmon oil then is 2000mg. for these two softgel capsules.
omega3`400mg. 

now my question is how many pills or is one like enough or how many exactly for the dogs and their weights. I am sure it must be different. I have actually gone to look this up on google searches but I tell you so many diffrent opinions on this its confusing. I want to know what others give their pups? thanks and I do appreciate your help with this!:smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

*No biggie went to vet and found out what to give!*

Hi all! :smile:This was not a great question for this area I am thinking!:frown: But no biggie:biggrin: I went to the vet yesterday and he answered all my questions about differnt vitamins and such!:biggrin: Thanks to anyone who read this! I found it all out!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I suspect your question didn't give enough info. You asked how many salmon oil pills you should supplement with but gave no informatin as to how much Omega 3 fatty acids are already in the diet. If there is enough in the diet already, you accomplish nothing by feeding more. You don't even say if you feed kibble, canned, raw, or cooked. Without that information, the question is impossible.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Oooh! Sorry! :frown:Thought that was enough info! But its still no biggie I got the question answered!:smile:
I feed kibble, california natural and wellness superfive mix. lamb and rice and the chicken. I also have one of the dogs on the weight management one. I really dont know how much omega is in the foods. I know I said the salmon oil had I believe 400mg of omega3 though. I do though rotate dog brands at times when the dogs get tired of these then I will switch around But I try to use a better quality kibble for them! and at times I will add some canned of the same brand usually!
Next time I will try to be clearer, although I thought I was oh well!:redface:


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

wags said:


> Oooh! Sorry! :frown:Thought that was enough info! But its still no biggie I got the question answered!:smile:
> I feed kibble, california natural and wellness superfive mix. lamb and rice and the chicken. I also have one of the dogs on the weight management one. I really dont know how much omega is in the foods. I know I said the salmon oil had I believe 400mg of omega3 though. I do though rotate dog brands at times when the dogs get tired of these then I will switch around But I try to use a better quality kibble for them! and at times I will add some canned of the same brand usually!
> Next time I will try to be clearer, although I thought I was oh well!:redface:


I currently am using EicosaDerm, but before that I used to use Grizzly Salmon Oil, the only kinds I've ever used are the kinds out of a pump. The EicosaDerm has weights listed on the back of the bottle and tells you how many pumps to put on their food according to their weight. I like EicosaDerm as it has vitamin E in it as well as Omega 3's as when giving Omega 3's it will naturally absorb more of the Vitamin E in your pets body to process the Omega 3's and if you don't replenish the Vitamin E, there can be an imbalance.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

*thankyou!*

That is a great thing then this EicosaDerm!:biggrin: That is perfect because you say you can look at the back of the bottle and its a pump a~this way I can tell what to give for the weight! Thanyou so much I am going to check into this and will most likely use this now! Thanks again I do appreciate this!:biggrin:
I just have to say again that those pups are adorable makes me want to pick one up and just hold him or her haha!:smile:


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

wags said:


> That is a great thing then this EicosaDerm!:biggrin: That is perfect because you say you can look at the back of the bottle and its a pump a~this way I can tell what to give for the weight! Thanyou so much I am going to check into this and will most likely use this now! Thanks again I do appreciate this!:biggrin:
> I just have to say again that those pups are adorable makes me want to pick one up and just hold him or her haha!:smile:



Yes, I like it really well and the pump benefit is really nice and mine just love the taste of it on their food.
I get mine here: EicosaDerm, 8 ounce - Dog Supplements - Lambert Vet Supply

Sometimes, if you watch it does go on sale....it does last a pretty long time though if you keep it in the fridge....


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

isn't too much salmon bad for dogs?

i avoided salmon oil because i thought that dogs can get salmon poisioning. i could be wrong. rawfedogs is that true or am i way off?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> isn't too much salmon bad for dogs?
> 
> i avoided salmon oil because i thought that dogs can get salmon poisioning. i could be wrong. rawfedogs is that true or am i way off?


I think you're off. You can feed too much cod liver oil because it's high in vitamin A.

Salmon from the pacific Northwest can have a parasite that is deadly to dogs but freezing for a few weeks will kill them.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

Salmon Poisoning Disease this is what i was thinking. i dont know if it is the same in the oil though. maybe depends on the source huh
i knew about the cod oil and vit a but was leary on salmon oil.

thanks :smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> Salmon Poisoning Disease this is what i was thinking. i dont know if it is the same in the oil though. maybe depends on the source huh
> i knew about the cod oil and vit a but was leary on salmon oil.
> 
> thanks :smile:


Yes this is the same thing. I wouldn't worry about it in the oil nor in canned salmon.


----------

